# Ideas on a redhead mount...



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

Give me some ideas on a redhead mount, and what is the best way to freeze a duck to mount.  Killed my first this a.m.  Thanks for the advice.  Got a drake and hen.  Also, could anyone recommend a good taxidermist around Jesup, GA


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 11, 2010)

rap it in 1 trash bag and then rap in 1 more . stick freezer
Awesome
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 11, 2010)

I shipped mine north..don't know who I would trust around here..This is what Mine looked like..


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Someone give me some recommendations for a taxidermist.  Someone around Jesup, GA or is it hard to ship ducks to mount.  I have a drake and hen.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 12, 2010)

Rodney Casteel in Bolingbroke mounted this one for me.
Casteel Taxidermy
478-994-0955
I know you can ship to him if you don't have anyone close by to use.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 12, 2010)

I shipped mine,and it wasn't hard at all..I just bought a few pounds of dry ice,and fed ex'd it..seriously..I drove 6hrs to get mine done bc I just didn't really see any duck taxi's from here (JESUP AREA) that I like..


----------



## quackedout (Dec 12, 2010)

x2 for Rodney Casteel!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 13, 2010)

quackedout said:


> x2 for Rodney Casteel!



X3! Rodney does excellent work!


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

As far as ideas for the mount go, I've become more and more fond of dead mounts. If I were in your position, I would mount the two redheads together, hanging head-down on a lanyard nailed to a cool looking piece of wood, or in a shadow box with a few empty hull cases on the bottom. I also really like this:

http://www.birdmanstudios.com/flying_ducks/flying_ducks.html


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 13, 2010)

my little step brother killed one early season and took his to lee johnson at uniques taxidermy and he had several redhead mounts like you cant find anywhere else his specialty is in waterfowl and his show room is amazing!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 13, 2010)

Hardens in Thomasville is really good with Ducks.  They did mine and I think my thread with it posted is still up .  When you prep the bird to wrap it up it's best to tuck the head under a wing so it is protected.


----------

